
The H-R diagram of Astronomers - phreeza
http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/2010/07/21/20100719_astronomer_HR_diagram.php
======
turnersauce
Original source, with some explanation:

<http://www.strudel.org.uk/blog/astro/000943.shtml>

